# Speedtest.net false readings?



## Shane

Whats going on with it lately?..it used to report my internet speeds properly at just under 20mb/s but now it gives me false readings every time. 





Is the false readings happening to anyone else?


----------



## Aastii

Mine is reading fine, showing 48-50mb/s, which is what I'm getting


----------



## Shane

I dont know whats up with mine lately,ive reset my router....updated its firmware and still im getting weird results like that.

When i watch the speedtest,It goes to around 10mb/s like im on a 10mb/s connection  then all of a sudden get a huge boost. 

Here i recorded it:..you will have to switch to 720p.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In4mtUlGylA


----------



## Cromewell

It's almost like it's reading the test download file from a cache on your SSD.


----------



## brian

Have you tried a different server/different computer/different web browser?


----------



## Shane

Just done a clean install of 7,and now everything seems okay,Must have been something to do with my Ethernet drivers.


----------



## tremmor

thats what i was getting. I did not understand it. 220 downloads and just checked again it was 120. Never seen it below 80 download. Ive posted several times.


----------



## Demilich

When I run speed test, it says I'm in France, so I quit using it lolz


----------



## Shane

Its doing it again now.





I have recently upgraded my connection to a 30Mb connection,But im not sure whats going on....its been quite slow today :/


----------



## karma charger

Nevakonaza said:


> Its doing it again now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have recently upgraded my connection to a 30Mb connection,But im not sure whats going on....its been quite slow today :/



i don't see what the problem is here, i wish i had that speed XD




no but seriously, this is stupid. i don't see why it's saying your speed is this high, unless you are near a big business line or something...


----------



## Jet

Have they changed servers?

With Georgia Tech, the speed is limited by the server--so sometimes it's at 600+Mb/s, but if they don't have a good host server, it can be limited to 100 or less.


----------



## Shane

Virgin media have recently replaced all their systems and upgraded their servers near me,Thats what they said they were doing two weeks ago when it went down for 3 days.


----------



## Motorcharge

Working fine for me.





Don't think it's an issue with the website.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Have you tired using a different speed checker? It may just be speedtest.net.


----------



## linkin

Check the sync speed in your modem stats. It'll most likely be in kbps. set speedtest to test speed in kbps as well. Compare results and what your modem says.


----------



## Shane

Im not sure what the problem is ,all diffrent speedtests report diffrent speeds!!!
















All those tests were run after each other.

Ive noticed recently too,Sometimes my internet will go really slow for about a min or so they go back to normal...just random.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

have you tried the speedtest on another computer? since this seems to happen on all speedtesters i'd say call your isp and ask them why then line speed is so varied, because if the speed tests are true it wont be good for the satabilty of the connection, it could be a sign of worse things to come, get them to run a line test using their systems and that should give you a more definitive response.


----------

